

Show HN: Web service for monitoring web pages (weekend project) - nedzadk
http://www.watchit4.me/
Type in URL and keyword to look for, set search interval and forget it. 
Once keyword you are looking for appears on site you will receive email notification with short description and link to article (hopefully :D :D :D)
======
dopey
Why do people not sign up for Mandrill / Postmark / Sendgrid etc when creating
an app like this so the confirmation email is delivered instantly and not
placed in your junk folder?

App looks good, was thinking about creating something like this for my own
use. My use case would be for monitoring a forum 'Whats New' page so we can be
alerted if a thread is started about our business. But we would need the alert
much more frequently (every hour at least), and wouldn't want the same alert
over and over again.

~~~
kbar13
looks like DNS is kind janky. google didn't put my confirmation email into
spam though.

~~~
nedzadk
sorry guys it works on my private mail and web server. DNS used is one from
godaddy (its where my domain is). I'll iron this things in next days!

------
awa
It depends on how much you want to invest in this, however, companies pay top
dollars for services like these (see:
[http://www.keynote.com/](http://www.keynote.com/))

~~~
toomuchtodo
Ehhhh, not so much,

I run IT ops at a startup, and $200-400/month was too much for PagerDuty or
Pingdom's Team pricing levels.

We settled on their $50/month plan. Sure, enterprise customers may pay more,
granted, but this is a commodity space. Ping, up? Good. Ping, down? Email,
sms, webook. Race to the bottom.

Disclaimer: Technology professional, 12 years in the sysadmin/devops/mgmt
"space".

------
sloop
fast and nice clean interface. I would like to see a 'run now' button when
adding a thing to watch to see if it works immediately.

do you have a specific target audience for this?

~~~
nedzadk
Honestly this is something i had in mind for my personal use. It still need
lots of work on search engine to look for links smarter and return less not
working links.

About audience, well i think anyone could find good use of this. But mainly
its good for monitor news sites like cnn bbc aljazeera and so on, and those
sites i primary used for testing so it should have best results on them.

------
alecsmart1
This is great! Two requests- \- can you add negative monitoring option ie if
keyword not found, then email \- do you plan to opensource this?

~~~
nedzadk
Ill look what i can do about email that nothing is found. About open sourcing
this project, well im not yet sure what will i do with it...it was just
weekend project created by me cause i needed it for my personal use, we will
see, maybe ill open source it i coming days

------
nedzadk
Just want to let you know that i've changed search code so now it should work
almost perfect.

Additional features comming soon!

------
obsession
What do need my full name for?

~~~
nedzadk
it is not required just when i send you email it can look more human. you can
put anything you want.

